# Kultura > Folklori shqiptar >  Fjalë të urta

## zemri

- Ku ka tym,ka edhe zjarr.
- Hekuri lakohet sa është i nxehtë.
- Gur gur behet mur.
- Shkaut nuk i besohet as kur është i vdekur.
- Fshati qe duket nuk do kallauz.
- Këmbët e shpejta faqja e bardhë.
- Moti i mirë duket që në mëngjes.
- Kush nuk ka kokë ka këmbë.
- I duruari i fituari.
- Punën e sotme mos e lër për nesër.
- Mendja e madhe e keqja e të zott.
- Mos i shih gunën po punën.
- Shqiptari kur jep fjalën ther djalën.
- Pika pika mbushet pusi.
- M'ka djeg tamli e i fryej Kosit.
- Dita e mirë shihet në mëngjes.
- Korbi korbit sytë s'ja nxjerr.
- Ma mirë një zog n'grusht se njiqind n'hava.
- Gjarprin godite në kokë.
- Mos e nguc grajzin me krane se gjen t'zezën tande.
- Muri ka vesh e gardhi ka sy.
- Nata s'ka ispat (dëshmitar).
- Lira e vogël por me vlerë.
- Goja kapak ,trupi rahat.
- Qeni dhe shkau nuk kan besë.
- Qejf për njeri e tym për shpije.
- Sa pata qura e qurana ,pata miq pata jarana.
- Ara e zezë por buka e bardhë.
- Bira e minit treqind grosh.
- Pa hangër hudër nuk t'vie era.
- Ku ka zë s'është pa as gjë.
- Delja që ndahet prej bylyku e han ujku.
- E din luga çka ka vekshi.
- Ku thonë se ka dredhza shumë, merre shportën e vogël.
- Udhës së rrehne ,e grues së krehne mos ju ndaj.
- Mos e vet se t'kallxon vet.
- Sërrëm me fol,e dukat me hesht.
- Kush lufton e fiton.
- Tri herë mendo një herë vepro.
- Qeni që leh nuk të kafshon.
- Kush qeshë veshë.
- Jeto për të punuar puno për të jetuar.
- Miku është mik e jo armik.
- Mos ia mendo kujt të keqën se e gjen vet të zezën.
- Mendo sot të kesh për nesër.
- Ku prek plaku del gjaku.
- Mos e qesh kojshin kur e ke të binë.
- Mos fol pa të pyetur kush.
- E drejta del ne shesh.
- Mos ti ankohet fatit ai qe bjer rastin.
- Peri i ngateruar nuk zgjidhet me nguti.
- Sa ka njerez aq ka edhe rruge.
- Mendimet e larta gjinden ne fjale te shkurtera.
- Sa jeton aq meson.
- Mos e kqyr doken po kqyrja koken.
- Miku i mire shihet ne dite te veshtira.
- Trimi nuk ik nga lufta,frikacaku ik prej një krisme.
- Fshehtësia e bukurisë është Modestia.
- Mos iu mbeshtet te nesermes,ku mund te dish se çka do te lind nata.
- I menquri nuk i thote te birit mos gabo por,gabo sa me pak.
- Ty u rrite ty u qorodite.
- Tri gjera nuk kthehen mbrapa:fjala e thene,shigjeta e leshuar, koha e 
kaluar.
- Vdekja eshte i vetmi vend ku nuk ka ikje.
- Edhe muri ka vesh.
- Guri rende peshon n'vend te vet.
- Buke e kryp ne vatren tane.
- Pasaniku koprac i ngjane miut qe flen ne tas te dukatit.
- Fjala e mire i qel dyert e hekurit.
- Mos ia bo askujt ate çka nuk don ty me ta bo.
- Nese don qe te mos ndegjohet fjala qe do ta thuash mos e thuaj.
- Goja e don te emblen,zemra e don te miren, mendja e don te mençuren.
- Rrena i ka komte e shkurta.
- Mos e ngofsh Nanen ngoe njerkën.
- Në daç lyp, në daç lep pa punue kush s'të jep.
- Lumi fle, armiku s'fle.
- Për një gozhdë shkon patkoi, për patkuan shkon edhe kali.
- Kush punon, nuk mbetet untë.
- Nuk u lodhe sot, do të mundohesh mot.
- Bie një gur dhe shkoq një mur.
- Një budallë e gjuan një gur e njëqind të menqur smund ta hjekin.
- E bën bujku arën, s'e bën ara bujkun.
- Nuk jep vreshta me urata, por me pun e lopata {kaci}.
- Ujët që rri në një vend kelbet.
- Pa pasur dituri,s'quhet njeriu njeri.
- Gjella me kripe e kripa me karar.
- Miqesia miqesi qesja te shkoje e te vije.
- Miku i mire ne dite te veshtire.
- Pyet njeqind vete e bej si di vete.
- Budallait hapi rrugen.
- Ujku qimen e nderron por zakonin s'e harron .
- Fërterja në zjarr e peshku në det .
- Unë fol për lisa e ai fol për fshisa.
- Cka s'ka në det.
- Mos e hidhëro ate që dhet ta lutsh .
- Ujku vetëm qimen e nderron.
- Ai që gënjen e gënjen vetën .
- Nuk mbahet shtëpia me/në një shtyllë.
- Njherë të vie nafaka kah dera.
- Kush vjen pa ftuar, e gjën pa shtruar.
- Më mirë një në tigan, se 100 në det.
- Po më mashtrove një herë, e ke fajin ti,po më mashtrove për herë të 
dytë, 
e kam fajin vet.
- Shtype mizorin, mos ki dhëmbshuri,se shtypja mbi shtypjen është 
drejtësi.
- Mos i bëj tjetrit atë që s'do të ta bëjnë ty.
- Ai që rrie ndër dardhë han dardha.

----------


## dikeafajtore

Thnx Zemri

Lodhem nganjehere te kujtoj fjale te urta, tani fale teje kemi ketu shume prej tyre

Faleminderit

----------


## zemri

Agait i pjell edhe kau, jo vetëm lopa

Ai që bëhet i urtë si delja, e hanë ujqët

Ai që çdo ditë ka një dëshirë tjetër, asnjëherë nuk arrin ta plotësojë
dëshirën e tij

Ai që di të vjedhë, di edhe të fshijë gjurmët

Ai që din me kuvenë, e hijeshon nejen në atë ven

Ai që don me u ba zengin, niset më së pari me vjedhë

Ai që është i pasur, jep nga teprica, ai që nuk është i pasur jep nga
zemra

Ai që është në fuqi bëhet se din çdo gjë

Ai që han hudër nuk e ndien erën e vet, por ia ndijnë të tjerët

Ai që i mbështetet pemës së madhe, gjen hijë gjithmonë

Ai që ka frikë edhe kur ka të drejtë, nuk fiton

Ai që ka, don edhe ma

Ai që me indiferencë i shikon vuajtjet e të tjerëve është sadist

Ai që kërcënohet, rralëherë hakmirret

Ai që ngutet, çdoherë vonohet

Ai që premton shumë, bën pak

Ai që s'bindet, nuk din të komandojë

Ai që nuk e don babanë dhe nënën, ai nuk e don askend

Ai që s'durohet si njeri, s'durohet as si shok, as si kolegë, as si 
bashkëpunëtor e as si fqi

Ai që nuk dëgjon miskojën, se dëgjon as tupanin

Ai që s'punon si burrë, rrin e qan si grua

Ai që shpejt dashurohet, shpejt dëshprohet

Ai që shumë flet, gjë në dritë nuk çet

Ai që ta ban rrafsh, ka qef me t'dalë kodër

Ai që ta don të mirën, të flet, ai që s'ta don, vetëm të shikon

Ai që thotë "unë jam unë", ai hup gjithkun

Ai që vjedh një vezë, vjedh edhe një buall

Ajo që s'arrihet, duket më e ëmbël

Ajo që s'të pëlqen ty të ta bëjnë, mos ua bëj të tjerëve

Amerika të jep një thele dhe të merr një pelë

Ata që kërkojnë gjithnjë të kenë të drejtë, gati asnjëherë nuk kanë të 
drejtë

Ara me viça s'lavrohet

Ariu nuk rron duke lëpirë shputat

Armiku i vjetër kurrë stë bëhet mik i mirë

Armiku, kur mori pendën në dorë, si deshi shkroi

Armikut mos ia trego të vërtetën

Armiqtë e shumicës së njerëzve janë ata që nuk u japin gjë atyre

As hasmin mos e pafsh pa punë

As me miq e as me anmiq, gojën mos e fëlliq

As ujë mos pi në krua të pushtetit

Ashtu qoftë e sherr mos qoftë

Asnjë shtëpi nuk të kënaq si e jotja

Atë derë që s'e çel çelësi, e çel paraja

Atë punë që s'e bën dot vetë, mos kërko t'i gjesh të metë

Atë që nuk e don thuaji: "Të pafsha pa punë"

Atje ku fle uji, është më i thellë

Atje ku thonë se ka dredhëza më shumë, merre shportën e vogël

Babai që len djalin e mirë pas, nuk vdes

Babanë e mirë nderojë, babanë e keq duroje

Bajrami i vogël s'falet para t'madhit

Barrën e kalit mos ia ngarko gomarit

Bashkii bën fuqinë, ndasia ligështinë

Bëj gosti, që të provosh mikun

Bëj shyqyr të paktës, që të vijë e shumta

Bëje si ta bësh, pa e bërë mos e lësh

Bëji nder qenit, që ai të kafshojë këmbën

Bëni si them unë, mos bëni si bëj unë

Bërtiti të bijës, që të dëgjojë nusja

Bejlerët rrallë lindshin, e shpesh vdekshin

Besnik bëhu, e besë mos zin

Beu nuk i la bujkut as vend për në varr

Bie guri mbi vorbë, e mjera vorbë; bie vorba mbi gurë, po e mjera vorbë

Bie një fjalë e nxjerr një mijë të tjera

Bylbyli njihet në këngë, njeriu në punë

Bima e keqe rritet kudo

Bisha më e rreptë është kur t'i sulmohen klyshtë

Bisha tërbohet keq kur e sheh se i vjen fundi

Bleta din si bëhet mjalta

Borxhi i harruar, vjen në ditë të shtërnguar

Bota është helm e mjaltë e përzier

Brengat janë armiqtë e jetës

Budallën mos e vet se t'kallxon vet

Buka në bark, forca në shtat

Buka s'ka turp

Buka të mban fytyrën, yndyra të shkëlqen fytyrën

Bukë e kripë e zemër

Bukë e qepë dhe shëndet

Buka prej qielli s'vjen

Bukuria dhe pasuria s'janë përgjithminë

Bukuria dhe mençuria nuk shkojnë bashkë

Bukuria e gruas duket në mëngjes

Bukuria një ditë, veprat një jetë

Bukuria të habitë, bukuria të koritë

Burgu është varr për së gjalli

Burgu e ka derën e madhe për të hy, por të vogël për të dalë

Burgu për burra është

Burrat besojnë se bota është e krijuar vetëm për ta

Burrë i mirë në sofër të huaj mos u bën

Burri lidhet për fjalet, kau për brinjtë

Burri me dy gra, këmishën pa la

Burri në shtëpi, si kërcu i zi

Burri një herë ka lindur, një herë edhe do të vdesë

Burri për gruan është si çatia për shtëpinë

Burri s'matet me pëllëmbë por me zemër

Burri të mbytë ose ta falë, i ligu as të mytë as ta falë

Butësia mund të fitojë gjithçka, përveç pasurisë

Buza më gaz shëndeti pa masë
Babai që len djalin e mirë pas, nuk vdes

Babanë e mirë nderojë, babanë e keq duroje

Bajrami i vogël s'falet para t'madhit

Barrën e kalit mos ia ngarko gomarit

Bashkii bën fuqinë, ndasia ligështinë

Bëj gosti, që të provosh mikun

Bëj shyqyr të paktës, që të vijë e shumta

Bëje si ta bësh, pa e bërë mos e lësh

Bëji nder qenit, që ai të kafshojë këmbën

Bëni si them unë, mos bëni si bëj unë

Bërtiti të bijës, që të dëgjojë nusja

Bejlerët rrallë lindshin, e shpesh vdekshin

Besnik bëhu, e besë mos zin

Beu nuk i la bujkut as vend për në varr

Bie guri mbi vorbë, e mjera vorbë; bie vorba mbi gurë, po e mjera vorbë

Bie një fjalë e nxjerr një mijë të tjera

Bylbyli njihet në këngë, njeriu në punë

Bima e keqe rritet kudo

Bisha më e rreptë është kur t'i sulmohen klyshtë

Bisha tërbohet keq kur e sheh se i vjen fundi

Bleta din si bëhet mjalta

Borxhi i harruar, vjen në ditë të shtërnguar

Bota është helm e mjaltë e përzier

Brengat janë armiqtë e jetës

Budallën mos e vet se t'kallxon vet

Buka në bark, forca në shtat

Buka s'ka turp

Buka të mban fytyrën, yndyra të shkëlqen fytyrën

Bukë e kripë e zemër

Bukë e qepë dhe shëndet

Buka prej qielli s'vjen

Bukuria dhe pasuria s'janë përgjithminë

Bukuria dhe mençuria nuk shkojnë bashkë

Bukuria e gruas duket në mëngjes

Bukuria një ditë, veprat një jetë

Bukuria të habitë, bukuria të koritë

Burgu është varr për së gjalli

Burgu e ka derën e madhe për të hy, por të vogël për të dalë

Burgu për burra është

Burrat besojnë se bota është e krijuar vetëm për ta

Burrë i mirë në sofër të huaj mos u bën

Burri lidhet për fjalet, kau për brinjtë

Burri me dy gra, këmishën pa la

Burri në shtëpi, si kërcu i zi

Burri një herë ka lindur, një herë edhe do të vdesë

Burri për gruan është si çatia për shtëpinë

Burri s'matet me pëllëmbë por me zemër

Burri të mbytë ose ta falë, i ligu as të mytë as ta falë

Butësia mund të fitojë gjithçka, përveç pasurisë

Buza më gaz shëndeti pa masë

----------


## Letersia 76

Intereante kjo teme ....
vazhdo shkuaj edhe tjerat ok

all the best ....... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Beqari002

Armikut dhe eres ktheu gjoksin.

   Lumi fle , hasmi  s fle.

   S mbahet shtepia me miell hua.

   Bukuria iken dituria mbetet.

   C kerkoi , gjeti , si shtroi fjet.

   Koka bene , koka peson.

   Thashethemexhiu e gjarperi nen gur jane nje.

   Ai qe nderton me djerse , mbron me gjak

----------


## The Dardha

Genjeshtra i ka kembet e shkurtra.

Fshati qe duket sdo kallauz.

Ujku qimen e nderron por zakonin se harron.

Koka ben koka peson.

Trimi i mire me shoke shume.

Gurr gurr behet kalaja.

----------


## florjola

Fjale te Urta.

Sa te rrosh do mesosh.

Kur ske c'ben Luan Deren.

Guri eshte i rend ne vendin e vete.

Hesapi i shtepise nuk del ne pazar.

Sa cke Jorganin do shtrish kembet.

----------


## SSALB

Fjale te urta te riperpunuara:

Kush rron me shprese vdes duke dhier.

Gur, Gur behen dy gur.

Ujku qe ndahet nga kopeja e perdhunon bariu.

Tigani ne det e peshku ne zjarr.

Me thuaj se cili je te te them se kush je ti.

----------


## W-A-N-T-E-D

Nga Sami Frasheri

Njeriun e bejn te perhershem veprat e tij 
Në vend që të shesësh dituri dhe zotësi, përpiqu ti fitosh ato. 
Njerëzit janë të njejtë para natyrës, edukata i bën të dallohen. 
Ska gjë më të keqe se të përqeshurit, sepse më shumë prek të mirët se të kqinjtë. 
Shoku më i pavlefshëm është ai, i cili, për një fjalë që ka dëgjuar për shokun e tij, nuk e do më atë. 
Ai që pëlqen veten e tij, nuk pëlqehet nga askush. 
Duhen shumë mend që të mund shoqërohesh me njerëz pa mend. 
Shpagimi më i ëmbël është të bësh mirë kundër të keqes që të është bërë. 
Po të përdoret mirë koha, do të mjaftojë për të kryer çdo punë. 
Bukuria e njeriut përbëhet nga bukuria e fjalës që flet. 
Njerzit e mirë janë të gjykuar të bëhen skllevër të të kqinjëve. 
Njeriu duhet të përpiqet të mësojë çdo gjë, jo të tregojë veten e tij. 
Më i forti i njerëzve është ai që është i Zoti të përmbajë vetveten. 
Shpata e grave është gjuha e tyre, prandaj nuk e lënë të ndryshket. 
Zbavitja më e bukur për njerinë është leximi, shoku më i mirë libri. 
Personi që do ti, ska asnjë të metë, fillo të mos e duash, pa shih sa të meta ka. 
Ska lumturi më të madhe në botë se dashuria dhe harmonia. 
Thjeshtësia e një gruaje është më e vlefshme se stolitë (diamantet) e të gjitha grave të botës. 
Kush i shtrohet gjithkujt është kokëdele. 
Më i poshtri njeri është ai i cili kërkon mirësi nga një i poshtër. 
Vjehra nuk e kujton asnjëherë kohën e nusërisë. 
Qesja nuk zbrazet duke dhënë lëmoshë. 
Delen që ndahet nga tufa e ha ujku. 
Mos i thuaj gruas fjalën që smund ta thuash në rrugë. 
Dashuria është kripa e jetës, jeta pa dashuri ska asnjë shije. 
Biseda lindi nga mendimi ; biseda pa mendim nuk është bisedë, është grindje. 
Arma më e mirë për ta mposhtur armikun është zemra. 
Njeriu ka nevojë për arsim ashtu si bima për ujë. 
Trathtia, pa marrë parasysh shkakun, prapëseprapë trathti është. 
Të flasësh pa menduar, është si të zbrazësh pushkën pa e vënë në shenjë. 
Durimi është më e madhja trimëri. 
Dashuria është e ëmbël, por përfundimi është shumë i hidhur. 
Njeriu i pajisur me edukatë dhe me moral të mirë, në çdo gjendje që të ndodhet, prapseprapë njeri është. 
Mësimi më i madh në këtë botë është vështërsia ; ska sukses ai që nuk has në vështërsi. 
Çdo gabim i gruas së ndershme është i falur nga burri i saj. 
Thjeshtësia është bukuria kryesore e grave, se gjëndet shumë rrallë. 
Mirësia që pritet të bëhet për një kohë të gjatë, humbet vlerën kur realizohet. 
Thjeshtësia është stolia e atyre që janë të edukuar dhe të mësuar. 
Çdo njeri që të do nuk mund të numërohet mik i vërtet ; miq të vërtetë janë ata që - përveq dashurisë - janë të bashkuar edhe në mendim dhe princip. 
Për dashurin ska gjë më të ëmbël se lotët e syve që fshihen me dorën e së dashurës. 
Liria është thelbi i shpirtit dhe i mendjes, aty ku ska liri, mendja dhe shpirti thahen si bima pa ujë. 
Butësia bën njeriun gjithçka, përveç pasurisë. 
Vetnia është më e mirë se shoku i keq. 
Çdo mizor e ka ditën e vet të gjykimit. 
Ruaju nga miku që bisedon me armikun tënd. 
Pleqëria nuk është jetë. 
Guximi e bën njeriun të mundë luanin. 
Xhelozia është humnera e dashurisë. 
Mos iu afro atij që nuk të prêt mirë, ruaju të mos e mërzitësh atë që të nderon. 
Shumëherë njerëzit e bëjnë mik atë që u bën keq, e armik atë që u bën mirë. 
Njeriu i përsosur është ai i cili çka bën në sy të botës mund të bëjë në vetmi dhe çka bën në vetmi mund të bëjë në sy të botës. 
Mos iu gabo një të mire të atij që të ka bërë njëqind të këqija, mos iu hidhëro një të keqeje të atij që të ka bërë njëqind të mira. 
Mos kij besim në njeriun që ska besim në ty. 
Po dëshirove të duash një njeri, ose të dojë ai ty, shihu shpesh me atë. 
Duke mos e parë për shumë kohë atë që e do, njeriu fillon të mos e dojë, duke e parë shpesh njeriun që nuk e do, fillon ta do. 
Për çdo sy ka bukuri. 
Mendja e njeriut kuptohet me të folur dy tri fjalë, por zemra e tij smund të kuptohet as për disa vjet. 
Nuk është pasuria ajo që sjell lumturi dhe fatkeqësi, kryesishtë është morali. 
Ashtu sikundër mund të ndryshojë fytyra e njeriut, mund të ndryshojë edhe mendimi i tij, por zemra smund të ndryshojë. 
Këmbëngulja e qëndrimi bën të mundshme të pamundshmen. 
Njeriut të drejtë shumë rrallë i plotsohen dëshirat, por gjithmonë është i sigurt dhe i qetë. 
Kush dëshiron të duhet, le të dojë. 
Në qoftë se është lumturi të duhesh, është lumturi më e madhe të duash. 
Syri është një dritare e shpirtit. 
Shumica e njerëzve, sidomos gratë, nuk i donë ata që i donë por ata që i përbuzin. 
Fytyra e qeshur është kripa e bukurisë. 
Grueja duhet të ketë në dorën e djathtë gjilpërën e në të majtën librin. 
Burrat besojnë se bota është krijuar vetëm për ta.

----------


## W-A-N-T-E-D

1. Ai qe di me se shumti flet me se paku. ( populli)

2. Buka po u thye s' ngjitet me nje te beshtyre. (populli)

3.Burri eshte koka, kurse gruaja eshte qafa. (populli)

4. C' ke bere do te ta bejne. (populli)

5. Dardha bie nen dardhe. (populli)

6. Dardha e ka bishtin mbrapa. (populli)

7. Dielli duket qe ne sabah(mengjes). (populli)

8. Dhelpra kur nuk e harrin rrushin, thote eshte i pa bere. (populli)

9. Degjo shtate a tete dhe perseri bej si di vete. (populli)

10. E dhena e tjeterit eshte si e krojtura e dhembit.á(populli) 

11. Edhe bari i njomeá digjet neper te thate. (populli)

12. Fashati qe duket, s do kallauz.á(populli)

13. Floke gjate mendje shkurter.á (populli)

14. Fjalet jane gra, veprat burra. (populli)

15. Gruaja fut shejtanin ne shishe. (populli)

----------


## W-A-N-T-E-D

16. Gjella me kripe dhe kripa me karar. (populli)

17. Gjuha, vete ku dhemb dhembi. (populli)

18. Gjuha kocka s' ka e kocka thyen. (populli)

19.Gjithe gishtat dhembin njesoj. (populli)á

20. I zoti e nxjerr gomarin nga balta. (populli)

21. I talluri, te tall. (populli) 

22. Jeto sikur do vdesesh neser. dhe meso sikur do jetosh gjithmone. (populli)

23. Kali i botes te le ne udhe, (rruge). (populli)

24. Kalliri me buk e mban koken poshte, ai bosh... perpjete. (populli)

25. Kur s' ke koke, ke kembe. (populli)

26. Koka ben koka peson. (populli)

27. Kush te do te shan. (populli)

28. Kush mungon, bluan. (populli)

29. Kush lyp shume, e humb dhe ate qe ka. (populli)

30. Mat shtate here, e pri njehre. (populli)

----------


## W-A-N-T-E-D

31. Me mire nje veze sot, sesa nje pule mot.(populli)

32. Me thuaj c' shoke ke , te te them se cili je. (populli)

33. Me nje lule.., s' vjen beari. (populli)

34. Me nje nuse.., nuk behen njeqind dhendurre. (populli)

35. Mendje e shendoshe ne trup te shendoshe. (populli)

36. Mendja e madhe.. e keqja e te zotit. (populli)

37. Me mikun ha e pi, por tregeti mos bej. (populli)

38. Mollen e mire, e ha derri. (populli)

39. Mos u mundo teá nxjerresh dhjame nga pleshti. (populli)

40. Mos shiko gunen, po shiko punen. (populli)

41. Mos hiq petullat me duart e tjeterit. (populli) 

42. Mos bej te vesh vetulla, dhe nxjerr syte. (populli)

43. Nga ferra del trendafili, ashtu si dhe nga trendafili del ferra. (populli)

44. Nuk ngopet ariu me miza. (populli)

45. Nuk I bihet fyellit gjithnje ne nje vrime. (populli)

----------


## W-A-N-T-E-D

46. Nje dru i shtrember, shtremberon gjith stiven. (populli)

47. Nje dore lan tjeteren, te dyja fytyren. (populli)

48. Nje mik i mire, duket ne kohe te veshtire. (populli)

49. Nje gur s mban mur. (populli)

50. Nje njeri qe ka shume fjale, edhe nje i shurdhet e mund. (populli)

51. Peshku ne det, tigani ne zjarr. (populli)

52. Peshku i madh e ha te voglin. (populli)

53. Perse thirret gomari ne dasem...?!!!. (populli)

54. Pi rakine, mos pi mente. (populli)

55. Pune shume, e fjale pak. (populli)

56. Punen e sotme mos e ler per neser. (populli)

57. Qeni qe leh shume, nuk te ha. (populli)

58. Qeifi ha dhe kumbulla te tharta.á(populli)

59. Rrushi shih rrushin, dhe piqu. (populli)

60. Rri shtrember e fol drejt. (populli)
61. S' behen petullat me uje. (populli)

62. S' bie rrufeja ne ... (lavaman). (populli)

63. Shtri kembet, aq sa ke jorganin. (populli)

64. S'mbahet shtepia me mjell hua. (populli)

65. S' mbahen dy kunguj ne nje sqetull. ( populli)

66. Te gjithe derrat nje fytyre kane. (populli)

67. Te bente c do mize mjalte... haja dhe une. (populli)

68. Ujku qimen e nderron por zakonin s' e harron.(populli)

69.Agait i pjell edhe kau, jo vetëm lopa 

70.Ai që bëhet i urtë si delja, e hanë ujqët 

71.Ai që çdo ditë ka një dëshirë tjetër, asnjëherë nuk arrin ta plotësojë 

dëshirën e tij 

72.Ai që di të vjedhë, di edhe të fshijë gjurmët 

73.Ai që din me kuvenë, e hijeshon nejen në atë ven 

74.Ai që don me u ba zengin, niset më së pari me vjedhë 

75.Ai që është i pasur, jep nga teprica, ai që nuk është i pasur jep nga zemra

----------


## une_e_dua_detin

I lumtur qofte ai qe nuk pret asgje sepse nuk do te zhgenjehet asnjehere.

----------


## Blerim London

TE falenderoj shum qe ke hapure kete tem me kaq rendesi edhe ishalla shton sa me shum fjal te urta ato fjal te urta qe kisha ndermend me shtu te gjitha i lexova edhe nuke kam ca me shtu ketu po desha te them se sa here qe te kem fjal te urta per me shtu ketu do shtoj 
te uroj pun te mbare .

qingji i bute pin dy nana (populli)

----------


## une_e_dua_detin

Dashuria e vertet nuk ka njojtur asnjehere kufi.

Cdo njeri mund te jetoje tre dite pa buke, por asnje nuk mund te jetoj as edhe nje dite pa poezi.

----------


## Brari

Po shtoj dhe une ca fjale te urta.

Punt e shpis  si ujet e Detit (nuk  mbarojn kurre).

Mos i ler enet te behen mal ne lavaman.

po hengre kumblla te mpihen dhembet.

perseritja eshte mema e dijes po dhe babaj i merzitjes

pija me e mire ne bote eshte uji selites.


ujku ujku po cakalli ben namin

grun e bukur e do gjith lagja

burri qe eshte burre nuk e prish terezin kurre.

Kush leu  mendjen e vet pelqeu




Afer Detit afer Mbretit.

Po vjen deti tallaz tallaze.

Ne gojen e ujkut hedhim valle.

kali kuq e ka nji huq

Qeni keq ta bjen ujkun ne vathe.

Pula mire  ben nji vez por e ben surbull

----------


## Nuska

Gjeti tenxherja kapakun.
Sipas kokes, dhe festen(kapelen).
Une me buke e ti me gurre.

----------


## Blerim London

shum te mira fjalet e urta ju lumt te gjithve 

ju pershendes

----------


## lum lumi

W-A-N-T-E-D!

Të përgëzoj për nismën! Fjalët e urta janë thesare të verteta dhe cdo herë janë aktuale.

Kam vetëm një vërejtje: Këto nuk e kanë vendin në këtë Topik , por në Topikun e Folklorit.

Me respekt,

----------

